# Lilo.conf und Bildschirmauflösung der Konsole



## Jops (17. Juni 2003)

Guten Tag,
am Anfang möchte ich kurz erwähnen, dass ich auf dem Gebiet von Linux ein Anfänger bin.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem SuSE 8.2 installiert.
Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich die Datei 
lilo.conf im Verzeichnis /etc nicht finden kann.
Meine Bildschirmauflösung der Konsolen ist so klein, dass ich kaum etwas lesen kann. Dies wollte ich gern verändern. Mir sagte man, dass dies unter der von mir oben genannten Datei möglich sei.
Leider kann ich diese nicht finden. 
Wenn jemand für mich als Anfänger einen Rat hat, oder wie ich die Bildschirmauflösung anderwertig verändern kann, dem danke ich bereits schon jetzt.

Jops


----------



## melmager (17. Juni 2003)

also lilo.conf hat nix mit dem bildschirm zu tun.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Konsole unter KDE meinst

da kann mann dunter dem Menupunkt
Einstellungen/Schrift die Grösse ändern


----------



## Jops (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Vielleicht war meine Fragestellung doch nicht so aussagekräftig.

Leider geht es nicht um die Konsole des KDE.
Ich meine die anderen, also die mit der Bezeichnung tty1, tty2 usw.

Auf diesen Konsolen ist die Schriftgröße permanent klein, und wollte sie vergrößern.
Auch nach fats zweistündiger suche finde ich auch nicht die Datei /etc/lilo.conf. etc ist ja da, aber nicht das ich darin suche. Naja bin hald ein Anfänger.
Laut suse.de soll ich in der angegebenen Datei /etc/lilo.conf  append="vga=normal", oder die Auflösung 788 (für 800x600) hinzufügen.
Leider vergebens.
Nochmals danke im voraus.

Jops


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2003)

Die Datei lilo.conf wird wohl eher für die Grafikeinstellungen des Bootloaders Lilo gedacht sein, und nicht für die Konsole...

Hast Du überhaupt schonmal Deine Monitor-Einstellungen überprüft? Ich kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass man die Grösse der Shell-Terminals softwareseitig verändern kann...


----------



## Jops (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ja das habe ich, die sind 800x600, ist ja o.k.

Die die Arbeitskonsole macht mir mit der kleinen Schrift sorgen!!!


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2003)

Ich meinte mit "Monitor-Einstellungen" nicht die Auflösung, sondern die Grösse von dem Bild, das auf den Schirm projiziert wird. Das kann man üblicherweise bei Monitoren einstellen - unabhängig von der Auflösung.


----------



## Jops (17. Juni 2003)

Ich werde es einmal probieren, und mich dann noch einmal melden.
Danke erst eunmal für die Hilfe
Jops


----------



## JohannesR (17. Juni 2003)

Doch, das geht in der lilo.conf:

*/etc/lilo.conf*

```
# vga=normal
vga = ask
```

Danach den Bootsektor neu schreiben, per

```
# lilo
```

Nun bekommst du beim booten eine liste mit möglichen Auflösungen, die du einfach mal ausprobieren solltest.
Wenn du einen für dich passenden Wert gefunden hast, trägst du ihn einfach hinter

```
vga = ...
```
ein.

Zumindest AFAIK, ich benutze grub.


----------



## tuxracer (8. Juli 2003)

das problem liegt eindeutig daran, dass es in Suse 8.2 standartmässig keine lilo.conf gibt, weil es keinen lilo gibt.

sprich Suse8.2 installiert normalerweise wenn nicht anders verlangt nicht mehr lilo sondern grub als bootloader.

folglich keine lilo.conf in /etc sondern eine grub.conf

wenn Du die Parameter für lilo verwenden willst, musst Du den bootloader wechseln.


----------

